# Did you guess right?



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone remember the picture of my doe Ivory that I posted several weeks ago? Her belly looked like it was about to drag on the ground. Well, she kidded last week. I expected her to have quads as that is what she had last year. Well... She had SEXTUPLETS!!!! 5 bucks and 1 doe! One of the bucklings was too small and didn't make it for more than a few minutes after being born. The rest are all doing very well. The one that died only weighed 2.7 lbs. The next smallest was 2.8. The others were 3.1, 4.1, 4.7 and the doeling was 5.5 (she was about average for my kids). Here are some pictures:
All 6 kids right after they were born:








The remaining 5 kids:









The littlest guy that I might be retaining:








The above little guy with our largest ever buckling who was 9 lbs! They were born on the same day. 'Goliath' was a single buckling out of an older doe.









The doeling. I'm probably keeping her.









The last born kid (4.7#'s):









The chocolate buck:









Shoot, I don't have a good picture of the black buck. You can see him in the picture with all 5. I still haven't come up with names for them yet. I've thought about sandwich names as they were sandwiched in the womb. Can't seem to come up with 5 sandwich names that sound o.k. for a goat name. I'm not calling one 'Hamburger'! I've thought of Rueben Sandwich, Monte Cristo, PBJ (call him PJ). I don't know, I haven't gotten enough sleep with 31 kids being born in a 6 day period, so my thinking isn't real great. Maybe a sandwich theme for the kids is kind of weird!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:shocked::shocked: WOW :shocked: :shocked: 6 :shocked::shocked:

holy moly I can only begin to imagine how big her udder will get when the milk comes in


:stars: congrats :stars: :stars:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, YEAH. Her udder is already huge. I thought it would burst before she gave birth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow what a shock... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
congrats they are beautiful..  ..I am so sorry.. that you lost one though...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My gosh!!! No way!!! I knew it was possible to have sextuplets, but my goodness, I can't believe it!! :shocked: Congrats on all the new babies, sorry you lost one. Good grief, you gained a whole herd from one doe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they are all beautiful and different. The small little guy was so differnt from his siblings too 

Congrats on all the kiddos born :shocked: 31!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! :stars: 

Holy Cow! 6 babies from a single doe??!! She had to have gotten massively bigger than that pic....and her udder has got to be just awesome :shocked: 


I hope you still have your sanity with all those kids coming in under a week! :hug:


----------



## barnyard (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG! I did not know they could carry six! Yeah You  Now I am wondering- I have 2 does I thought would kid 2.5 weeks ago, huge bellies and really large udders. Only one is a dairy, the other is a full blooded boer and their bags are huge! How many could they have? I have accused them of tormenting me, bagging up so early and all.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow 6! That is crazy-I bet she feels a lot lighter. Sad that the one didn't make it. Isn't that weird how they can have so many? I'll just take the triplets that I tend to get often from my LaManchas .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WHAT,6? :? They are all so beautiful. and only one doe? WOW. Congratulations, that says a lot if she can carry them. That shows you have a wonderful feeding program and you must spoil them.
Do you have a picture of her before she kidded? :scratch:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!! :birthday: :clap: :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

AHAHAH!!! I love them! It's like a mini herd! AWWWWWWWWW ok actually not a mini herd. Quite a large herd. Twice as large as mine!

LW


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of babies! Congratulations on the 5 remaining kids! They're beautiful!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

6 :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I didn't even think that could happen. They are super cute. congrats. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> 6 :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I didn't even think that could happen. They are super cute. congrats


 I have to agree with that...what a record breaker.... :shocked:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't know they could have that many either. WOW! I'm glad the remaining are doing so well.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: You can send the chocolate boy here anytime. lol I just love 'em!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of goat kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Girl what are you feeding those does? Haha just kidding! I just love the Mini-Nubians. They're so darn cute! I really don't like airplane ears though that's the reason I don't breed them myself. I know I could always get 2nd or 3rd generation or more who have right ears but I don't know. Anyway, they're just gorgeous!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Girl what are you feeding those does? Haha just kidding! I just love the Mini-Nubians. They're so darn cute! I really don't like airplane ears though that's the reason I don't breed them myself. I know I could always get 2nd or 3rd generation or more who have right ears but I don't know. Anyway, they're just gorgeous!!!


Thanks Ashely. All I feed them is grass/alfalfa/clover mix hay. And Purina Mills Minerals. That's it. Plus they get raspberry and feverfew leaves the last few months of their pregnancy.

I agree on the airplane ears - they're cute, but I was pretty disappointed when most of these kids had airplane ears - their parents are both Americans with good ears. The dam is 3rd gen and the sire is 4th. Oh, well, they were nice in just about every other way.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are they all doing? I bet they are just a hoot to watch.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

They are doing great. The boys have all gone to their new homes. The doeling I am keeping (Monte Cristo a.k.a. 'Crissy') is a real character! She was jumping on my back the other day as I was trying to get pictures of the other kids. OUCH! She's gonna have to learn that that is not acceptable! Their boy's new owners are all really happy with them. The chocolate buck (Sloppy Joe) and the black buckling (name Spike by new owners) went to the same home so they are happy to be together. Sammy, the little light buck that I thought abut keeping, has been a really stinker for his new owner. He was the only kid she bought from us, so he was not too happy about being away from his friends. He wanted to be with her at all times and would get out of almost anything to be with her. He's being better behaved now. Then the airplane eared light buck went as a wether and is now named 'George' after George Washington (his sire is Ulysses S. Grant). I think that's all of them.
Here are a few pictures of them a little older...
Sloppy Joe:









Spike:

















Sammy:
















George:









Crissy:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That's just amazing... what a load for momma... she should be so proud! Glad you already had homes lined up for them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are so adorable.....I love them.....so happy they are doing well....   :greengrin:


----------

